# [SOLVED] help!!!!!!!!! my resolution keeps on changing



## duncanazi (Nov 19, 2009)

i have connected my samsung laptop r20 with my 32inch samsung led hdtv by vga. i have no problem with sound but i set the resolution both the same on my laptop and it keeps on changing by itself pls help me


----------

